# Redbubble, any one use them?



## GetemDuck (Nov 19, 2009)

A year ago I created a RedBubble account had no clue what I was doing or getting into just wanted to see what would happen....and nothing did, I didn't promote it or push it but somehow people are now finding it and I sell a few shirts each month. So now I am wondering how do I claim and pay taxes on this income? I am a freelance Graphic Designer still working on building a real business. Thanks for any advise you can offer.


----------



## Lina8855 (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but I'm thinking about working on Redbubble, but I have doubts. Maybe Etsy would be a better choice?


----------



## Max3344 (May 9, 2018)

Lina8855 said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread, but I'm thinking about working on Redbubble, but I have doubts. Maybe Etsy would be a better choice?


I understand as I also didn't know which site to choose. Well, both platforms are good options for selling handmade goods and artwork online. There is a little difference between them though. Etsy is the better platform for selling handmade goods, and Redbubble is better for selling artwork as it offers a wider range of printing and framing options. I ended up working on Redbubble. No regrets, actually. You can address the redbubble customer service through this site for details if you have doubts.


----------

